# Golf R Estate



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

:newbie: Decided to try some of the Zaino products on my new car.

Christmas Eve:

Zaino Z-AIO
Zaino Z-5
Zaino Z-6
Zaino Z-8

Managed to finish off yesterday with

Zaino Z-2
Zaino Z-6
Zaino Z-2
Zaino Z-6
Zaino Z-8

Pretty pleased with the finish. The paintwork looked very slick


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks smart that


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice car, i didn't know they made an estate version of these


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Aye, very nice.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

nice!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Great result! Who is that starring from the window in the 4th pic?

cheers


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

chris.t said:


> Nice car, i didn't know they made an estate version of these


The only annoyance is they did not carry over the LED rear lights from the hatch....nobody knows why.

I also find the quad exhausts a bit too much. May look a getting a new cat back system with black exhaust tips.


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Great result! Who is that starring from the window in the 4th pic?
> 
> cheers


My "future" father in law. They all think I'm insane spending so much time cleaning a car!


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Didn't know they did an estate! Stunning Colour too, nice work


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Is it necessary to apply as many layers to achieve the same result..?
Nice car and very rare, a bit like the Passat R36 for rarity....infact, has anyone actually got an R36, I've only ever seen one on the road?!?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

That is stunning!


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> Is it necessary to apply as many layers to achieve the same result..?


I'm completely new to detailing but spent a lot of time on here.

My understanding with Zaino products is that you can apply as many coats as you like. The more you apply the better it gets, especially when topped off with the the Z-6 and Z-8 QD sprays.

I forgot to mention that I used the ZFX accelerator so that I could apply multiple coats in one day, otherwise you have to wait a long period of time between each coat.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ssben83 said:


> My "future" father in law. They all think I'm insane spending so much time cleaning a car!


Ssben, how many hours did you spend working on the car?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

thats one smart looking estate, i like the rear pipes and color 

top job


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Ssben, how many hours did you spend working on the car?


Xmas eve was a lot of work, probably 7 hours (with some rain interruption). This involved:

Snow Foam
Wheel Wash
Wash (2BM)
Rinse
Dry
Tar
Iron X
Wash (2BM)
Clayed Bonnet
Zaino Z-AIO
Zaino Z-5
Zaino Z-6
Zaino Z-8

Not so long yesterday, 5 hours

Snow Foam
Wash (2BM)
Dry
Zaino Z-2
Zaino Z-6
Zaino Z-2
Zaino Z-6
Zaino Z-8

Wheels had been previously removed the week before and sealed with Gtechniq C5.

Don't like the Zaino Z-16 that I received in my kit so still looking for something for the tyres. I though Gyeon Q2 Tire.....Any thoughts?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Like the look of that and the colour too.

Neighbour has a R32 and with a Miltek exhaust it sounds awesome. 

Impressed with the reach of those front wipers.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Ssben83,

No thoughts on the Gyeon, what is wrong with the Z-16?

Did you use z7 for shampoo, and z-18 for clay?

Your car looks great, I think the father-in-law must be starring he never saw a car shine like that!:thumb:


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Ssben83,
> 
> No thoughts on the Gyeon, what is wrong with the Z-16?
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure what my expectations are from a tyre dressing (I would prefer a matt finish) but I would like something that darkens a bit more and lasts a bit longer than the Z-16.

Yes used the Z-7 shampoo and Z-18 clay bar (with diluted Z-7 as lubrication).

Looking at cossiecols shampoo reviews it gets a fair review partly due to the dilution ratio. I can see why it is part of the whole Zaino kit as it is very glossy. I don't really have much to compare it to (only some Autoglym that came with my partners Audi which I didn't like).

I may try something different for regular maintenance washes and save the Z-7.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi z7 is my fave shampoo.Ignore the dilution ratios,4 -5 caps is plenty.


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Hi z7 is my fave shampoo.Ignore the dilution ratios,4 -5 caps is plenty.


4-5 caps felt like a lot. I guess when you compare to Car-Chem 1900:1 (which is what they seem to rave about) this only requires 2 caps.

But it is almost double the cost of Z-7 so economies of scale and all that.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ssben83 said:


> I'm completely new to detailing but spent a lot of time on here.
> 
> My understanding with Zaino products is that you can apply as many coats as you like. The more you apply the better it gets, especially when topped off with the the Z-6 and Z-8 QD sprays.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I used the ZFX accelerator so that I could apply multiple coats in one day, otherwise you have to wait a long period of time between each coat.


Yeah that sounds about right, Marc of Heavenly Detail once put 51 layers i think it was of Z2 on his Astra Nurburgring over a 3 month period before topping it with wax


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> Yeah that sounds about right, Marc of Heavenly Detail once put 51 layers i think it was of Z2 on his Astra Nurburgring over a 3 month period before topping it with wax


Wow that is a lot (they say the more you apply the more addictive it becomes). Would you recommend topping with a wax?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ssben83 said:


> Wow that is a lot (they say the more you apply the more addictive it becomes). Would you recommend topping with a wax?


Technically you don't need to as Z2 is a sealant but Marc was trying to achieve a particular look. You could top it off with a wax if you want to, there is no reason why you can't but you would need to choose a decent wax for best results.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great results on a lovely motor.
I want to try the Z2/Z5 multiple coats combo in Spring.
When you use the ZFX accelerator method how much product are you putting in the 'test tube' and how many drops of the accelerator.
I don't want to overfill the 'test tube' and then have to throw a lot away
Thanks
Dave


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

The car is now one month old. Before collection as asked the dealers not to touch it.

I have noticed a couple of marks/scratches, the most notable a long scratch on the bonnet.










Are there any polishes that would remove these by hand or should I invest in a DA polisher?


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Great results on a lovely motor.
> I want to try the Z2/Z5 multiple coats combo in Spring.
> When you use the ZFX accelerator method how much product are you putting in the 'test tube' and how many drops of the accelerator.
> I don't want to overfill the 'test tube' and then have to throw a lot away
> ...


I was half filling the supplied empty bottles and adding 4-5 drops of accelerator.

Zaino say a little goes a long way and I was probably over applying but this seemed to give me easily one complete pass. I guess if you allow yourself enough time just keep applying it until you have used up what you have mixed. I think you have to throw it away after 24hrs.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Car looks lovely fella, really like the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely estate, looks pretty good to me. :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

first time iv seen on of these in a estate but must say it looks very nice and great job on the clean up great bit of gloss


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Took em long enough, skoda's been doing it for years and in vrs form, beautiful colour, wheels look very smart, but not so good when a few years down the line when calipers etc don't look so new, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

looks very smart.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Lovely estate, as others have said I wasn't aware they made one. The colour and finish are fantastic. 

The fact that the in laws were around I'm guessing was the cherry in the top having spent all day outside working in the car


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I still can't decide if I like the estate or not. I wonder what the silver bits being black (including the exhaust) would look like? Not sure the pretz are the right wheel for the estate, do you fancy swapping with some Cadiz off of our hatch? Haha. Wheels are personal choice and the leon ST wheels are pretty nice on that IMO.

Good work on it though buddy.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice finish, love the Zaino products and the finish they leave also very easy to use.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice car, I am biased though. Must be nice with all that boot space 

What I didn't understand about the estate version is why they didn't include LED rear lights


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Rowan83 said:


> Nice car, I am biased though. Must be nice with all that boot space
> 
> What I didn't understand about the estate version is why they didn't include LED rear lights


It's a mystery. I haven't inspected a hatch side by side to see if the dimensions of the lights are different?


----------



## conejero (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice car.


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Rowan83 said:


> Nice car, I am biased though. Must be nice with all that boot space
> 
> What I didn't understand about the estate version is why they didn't include LED rear lights


It's a bit weird that isn't it?! One of the best bits of my car when lit up!! 
Lovely car by the way!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Lovely car, great colour and you have done a great job.

Re more of a Matt look tyre dressing, I have just tried "Quixx 7 in 1" leaves a rich dark finish.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Very nice car dude! Can imagine it being the perfect all rounder.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Lovely car and lovely colour as others have already said. Hats off to you for all that hard work - it certainly looks worth the effort!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Very nice. Another here who didn't know they did and Estate version of the R.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a stunning colour! And spotless :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

That looks great
Both waxing and car


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Great job on the clean polish, looks immaculate !


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Great result! Who is that starring from the window in the 4th pic?
> 
> cheers


Looks like the ghost of Ian Paisley


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Is it necessary to apply as many layers to achieve the same result..?
> Nice car and very rare, a bit like the Passat R36 for rarity....infact, has anyone actually got an R36, I've only ever seen one on the road?!?


I have an R36 Estate. They are very rare though.

Its funny because this Golf R estate was a long time coming and they do seem to have done a very good job of it! Its certainly a good contender for a replacement R36.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

that looks lovely


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful motor and colour, but why oh why doesn't VW fit them with LED taillights like the hatch model GTD, GTI and R models do ?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

To be honest with you Ben I thought the VX insignia tour was the best looking estate /touring May be because I happen to love VX . Yours has just blown my theory right out of the water .Your cars stunning and with the colour you have chosen it must have some accolades somewhere its beats my Insignia hands down in every department .I Have to say I haven't driven one yet but on looks and your presentation its in a class of its own . 
Congrats on the detail those pics should definitely be in the scrap book for when its time 
to tell the kids what you drove
Daz


----------

